# Mantus: Which size for our boat?



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello,
Let me begin with: Please: This is NOT intended as a "which anchor" thread&#8230; Rather which size anchor for our particular boat and cruising plans? I've chosen to go with the Mantus and trying to decide between the 25# and 35#. 
My wife and I both have a long history of blue water sailing in larger boats when we lived near the ocean, (but now being landlocked in Oregon), have chosen the trailerable Chrysler 26 swing keel (Specs below if you're not familiar with it.)
Why this boat? We can easily trailer her where we want to spend time cruising. We're tired of "being out there" and look forward to coastal "gunk-holing". There is a LOT of room inside (sleeps six), has 6' standing headroom, partial wrap around galley, enclosed head (We spent a month on board at a large lake to see if we could really go longer&#8230; We were very surprised!) She also has an anchor locker and the 2,000 iron keel stays predominantly outside the hull (low), when up, (the swing keel is surrounded by a permanent keel pocket (mostly outside the hull), with an additional 900# of ballast). She's sensitive at first but becomes solid at around 15 to 20 degrees heel, is easily motored and sails well.
Chrysler 26:
LOA: 26'
Beam: 8'
Draft: 6' 4" (down), 2' 3" (up)
Displacement: 5,000#
Hull speed: 6.25
Capsize: 1.75
Comfort: 22.95
Stability: 1.10

I've read just about every post in every thread on every website (for months!), about anchors, anchoring, etc. and our boat comes "in between" the Mantus factory posted specs for this anchor. (Yes, I've read and "know" that the larger the anchor (up to a point) the better.) The boat came with a genuine 7.5kg Bruce (20' - 30') and a Fortress FX7 (28' - 32'), and I wish both were one size up!

We want to use the Mantus as our primary anchor each night, believing that we'd rather set a larger, more secure anchor nightly (just in case), rather than store a separate "storm anchor" "if" things get "bad" (I believe "if" should be "when"!), We can add our other anchors if we "have to", and will keep them (or size them up), for that purpose.

On the Mantus website, their "conservative" anchor size ratings (Based by them as chosen with "poor" bottom and "higher wind" conditions considered), are as follows:

25# 
<35knts: 30' - 35' (<15,000lbs)
<60knts: 20' -30' (<11,000lbs)
>60kts: 14' 20' (<5,000lbs)

35#
<35kts: 35'-39' (<20,000lbs)
<60kts: 30' -35' (<15,000lbs)
>60kts: 20'30' (<11,000lbs)

We have a long shaft, electric start, 9.9 4-stroke designed for high thrust (large 4-blade prop), low speed and will be using that for setting. I've read on several occasions that having "too large" an anchor could be a problem regarding setting without enough displacement or reverse power and wonder if the 35# falls into that category for us?

We'd like to go with the smaller (25#), anchor, both for ease of handling as well as limited room on the bow (I'll be building a short HD sprit with roller), as neither size will fit in the locker. BUT we also want to be able to sleep well through the night! (We're planning on getting some sort of anchor dragging alarm in addition to the one on our GPS, but would like it if that never comes to be needed! LOL!).)

My conservative guestimate is that, fully loaded, we shouldn't be more than 7,000lbs gross. With the exception of "possibly" crossing to the Bahamas, we intend to stay close to shore with no over-night passage making. Our super shallow draft should allow us to get into some more "protected" anchorages when anticipating the weather getting bad.

Questions: (And I know there are NEVER any guarantees with sailing/cruising&#8230; Just searching for more input): What are the chances of getting caught in 60kt+ conditions? I personally wish we could go with the 35#, but there's a part of me that "thinks" this might be "overkill". We will have access to weather reports Both via VHF and laptop (Wi-Fi booster antennae), and checking weather will be a daily if not bi-daily habit.

We will not have a windlass, we're both 61 years old and will be dealing with the weight of the anchor plus 45' of 5/16" chain being set and pulled by hand frequently. Our cruising plans: San Juan Islands, Sea of Cortez (we've done both), and focusing on the ICW, "possibly" sailing over to the Bahamas, which we have not sailed before.

We'd like opinions/experiences from those with boats close (Up to 30' LOA and similar Displacement), to our own who have done the ICW through the Florida Keys and the Bahamas.

(Sorry if some of this post seems "headstrong" (?), but for those of you who have also gone through the countless anchor threads (some several hundred posts long), I didn't want to even get close to a "which anchor" discussion&#8230; Just wanting thoughts and opinions on choosing between the 25# or 35# Mantus for our boat, and our cruising plans.

Thank you so much!
Richard & Tresa


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I've got nothing the share regarding your question, but I do want to say that looks like a great boat and you guys look really happy. Hope you have some great adventures and share stories with us when you do! But not about anchors dragging, of course......


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Not to rain on your parade, but as walked through the boatyard at Spice Island last week, we couldn't help but notice this Mantus.
I know, shocked me too.


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

thanks for the kind words and best wishes. YES! we will share! =D

Having come from boats that had more ballast than the total weight of our new boat, we were really supersized and the C-26's performance and stability. The swing keel should also be perfect for the ICW/Bahamas ("IF" we go there). Planning on motoring/light sailing with keel partially up and then when (not if), we bump, we can just raise her and find another route! LOL!

Raining on our parade? Never! That photo says a lot... although leaves me with questions regarding size of boat (looks like a cat (way up there on the wind-age factor), and leaves me wondering what size/weight of boat and what size anchor.

I posted this question on another site and the feedback I've gotten (with comparable experiences/size/weight etc is that the 25# looks like it is more than we'll need. 

Still... the more I "think" I know, the more I think I might not! LOL! 

Another factor that was brought up, was 60+ knot winds "should" be forecast long enough for us to grab the trailer! LOL! Nothing light running from a heavy storm at 55mph! LOL!

Still looking for more opinions though... especially from those that have been there with boats up to 30' and hopefully, weather descriptions and how their ?# anchor performed.

Thanks guys!

Richard


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The 25lb certainly seems to be well within the specs you listed. In the end, there is much more to safely anchoring than just the weight of the hook.

Capta's anchor pic gets my attention.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The rough rule of thumb is 1 pound of anchor per foot of boat length. Your boat is 26', therefore the 25 pound anchor is close enuf. Do you really expect to be anchored out in 60 knot winds?

I like that you have 45' of chain, which should help you rest easier.

On my boat, I have hedged my bet by buying an appropriately sized Fortress anchor that I can use if my primary (a Rocna) does not seem appropriate to the task. If needed, I could use them in tandem as Giuletta illustrated here: http://www.sailnet.com/forums/170842-post2.html


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Because Alex was long ago banned, and I fear that his photobucket account may be lost, here it is;








- Image credit; SailNet user Giuletta


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We have had no issues with our 35 foot 12,000 lb boat and a 35# Mantus.. so far.

Seems a 25#er would be plenty for your new boat and sailing plans - especially if you're hand-bombing without a windlass (as we do)


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the great information, feedback and examples of what you're using!!! (Your specifics of boat size, weight, anchor type, size and tackle along with your experiences were absolutely invaluable, helping me to get such a better grasp of reality.)

=D

I had originally thought of using 5/16" chain and 5/8" rode, but those "original" choices were right alongside my looking at the 35# Mantus&#8230; (Paranoid? I'm the type of guy who always turns knives lying on a counter so the pointy end is not facing the edge&#8230; LOL!) As a firefighter, I've seen so many "simple" mistakes turn tragic. Anchoring is one of those things that I just don't want to worry about.)

I had forgotten a thread I read about comparing heavier/shorter chain to lighter/longer chain and the physics explained regarding lifting the longer chain at the bow and how much remained flat on the bottom, extending the time of horizontal pull on the anchor. The extra length on the bottom also provides some elasticity/stretch between anchor and boat as the chain is pulled further up off the bottom in higher winds.

So, here's what we've decided:
We're going with the 25 pound Mantus.
50' of ¼" Hi Test chain 
150' of 8 plait braid, ½" rode.

This will give us "approximately" 200'. Taking into account 4' from water line to bow, but not from my bow to my cleat and a tie off in the anchor locker, this would allow me a 10:1 scope in almost 20' of water, 7:1 scope in 28' of water and a 5:1 scope in almost 40' of water. That should cover just about anything we plan to encounter (especially with our swing keel!)&#8230;

Also, with 50' of chain, it looks like I'll need to make a nylon snubber bridle for shallower waters. Do they make metal attachment hooks for ¼" chain? (I haven't looked yet.)

I searched the net for a "set" (Pre-spliced rode and chain), but almost everyone sells their line with such a small amount of chain! Most everyone has a 15' length! 
I found one on Ebay that allows the buyer to choose. The above combo I want would be $325! (Yikes!) I could save about $100 if I learn to splice my own&#8230; (Funny, because I'm such a knot freak (expert)? Used to rock climb, was a firefighter etc&#8230, yet I never did learn to splice and it's been on my "to do" list for years! I also believe that I NEED to learn to do this just in case I need to make repairs (like all the other systems on a boat! LOL!)

Also, I was surprised to find rodes spiced directly to the chain. All the tackle I've previously owned had a SS shackle between line and chain (no windlass). Any thoughts on both?

Another question: I had planned on using 3 strand nylon. Strengths seem to be the same. Besides being more supple and easier to stow, are there any other advantages to the 8 plait braid? The 3 strand is cheaper!

I have to do a lot more shopping for prices&#8230; There are SO many more modifications I plan for our boat including a composting head and rebuilding the galley to include an Engel fridge/freezer with lots of insulation along with a stern arch to support the solar panels&#8230; (Yeah, I know&#8230;. Just go now&#8230;. But, we 're not able to go right now AND, we REALLY want comfort!!! (We both have a LOT of experience "adventure traveling": Tresa built her own 20' touring canoe and paddled it for 4 months from Montana to the east coast and I rode a mountain bicycle for 7 months, from LA to Belize, up the east coast to Canada, across Canada and then back down the west coast&#8230; many years before we ever met and the one thing we want (besides safety), is comfort! LOL! No carrying Ice back and forth, able to keep fresh produce & meat longer (ability to freeze fresh caught fish), no power shortages, no portapottie or holding tank smell, no pump outs, etc&#8230 BTW: I design and build prototypes for a living (20 years +), have a shop with just about every tool you'd ever want and can design and build ANYTHING LOL! (See: - Jarel Design -) I was featured on a Discovery channel series: "Million Dollar Genius"&#8230; I love my job and what I can build; I can create much quicker than most. The shop is less than 20' from the boat.

We're planning a shakedown cruise (first time on the ocean with this boat), out of Marina del Rey (My old sailing haunt), in Los Angles this coming summer. Complete any mods left or altered by our experience after that and then hoping to get to the ICW next winter.

Thanks again guys!!! MANY THANKS! I received so much more useful information than I was expecting!

Best,
Richard & Tresa


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I suggest that you increase the size from ¼ to 5/16", and shorten your "standard chain" to 35'. I have a 10 foot length of ½" chain, which I attach with shackles between the anchor and the "standard chain" if I am worried about the weather picking up. You could do the same, and increase the length from 10' to 20' if it would allow you to sleep better.

Mantus makes a chain hook that could be used to connect a snubber; 









Mantus also makes a pre-made bridle; 




3 strand nylon provides more elasticity than 8 plait braid. It is rougher on the hands though.

Have fun!


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

thank you for the info on the Mantus chain hook...

Please note that when I share that we "decided", that only means for now and totally subject to change! LOL! 

I do like that the 5/16" chain would fit a manual windlass (Which I'm actually still looking for used...) We're compiling a shopping list for visits to "used chandlaries" this coming winter (Portland and of course, Minnies" in LA...) One of the biggest modifications is running our lines aft to the cockpit (Halyards, downhauls, reefing). Even if I find a broken windlass, I'm sure I can find or machine parts to fix one... Also playing around with transforming a regular winch into a manual windlass... Again, I have a complete machine shop and do this kind of stuff all the time...

Also, thanks too for the comparison of 8 plait and 3 strand... We'll be wearing gloves no matter how we set up our tackle... I need to see what's attached to our current anchors, but suspect I might want to add more chain if not line as well.

Richard


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Our 35', 13000# sailboat came with a 25# CQR. Although we never had a problem holding, we switched to a 35# CQR about 18 yrs ago. Our backup/storm anchors are danforth type, including a Fortress FX-11 for kedging/lunch hook use. The plow type anchors--including your Rocna, Mantus, etc.--don't do as well as danforth types--especially Fortress--according to Practical Sailor tests in mud.

When we switched to a 35# anchor, with 12' of chain, we had difficulty pulling the anchor up on a few occasions when we were anchored in soft mud with the overnight winds in the 20+kt range. The CQR buried itself rather deeply--as would the Rocna/Mantus type--and we had a hard time pulling it up without a windlass. Lesson learned: we added a windlass!

35# seems like overkill in your case. Save your back and stick with the 25# general purpose anchor.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

SV Dayenu said:


> So, here's what we've decided:
> We're going with the 25 pound Mantus.
> 50' of ¼" Hi Test chain
> 150' of 8 plait braid, ½" rode.
> ...


I would suggest that you do not waste the money on hi-test chain, especially if you are using the chain in conjunction with line. The line will act as a shock absorber anyway, negating the extra strength of the hi-test chain.
I'd stick with BBB chain as it is heavier per foot.
"150' of 8 plait braid, ½" rode." I assume you mean nylon line? Braided line (best coiled in a figure 8) does not coil as easily as 3 strand, so you might want to consider the cheaper 3 strand, as well.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Let me echo the problem of getting an anchor out of the mud quickly. My wife plowed into a mud bank right at the narrowest and most congested point of the ship channel. I deployed the Manson anchor to kedge off the mud. About the time the boat sprang free of the mud and blew out into the ship channel two ships started closing in on us. I started retrieving the anchor, but it was really stuck. So I put a bouy on the anchor and sailed off, planning to return and retrieve. By the time I got back the anchor was gone. 
It was a Manson 25 pound with 20 ft of 1/4 high test chain and 1/2 inch nylon. I sail a Pearson 28 with 5800 lbs. displacement.
I was amazed how imbedded the anchor had become even using it as a kedge. 
FWIW.
John


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Capta,

THANK YOU for explaining the pros and cons of BBB/Hi Test and braid vs 3 strand! makes sense (especially where cost is concerned! I'd like to update our existing anchors with new chain and line, keeping the old on board for when "alternative/additional" circumstances arise). 

I'll have to compare weights of chain as we will both be doing anchor duty and we're no where near the physical strength we once were! LOL! (We anticipate sailing/motoring a lot along the ICW and Florida keys and will most likely be pulling and setting anchor (by hand), a lot! LOL! 

Since “cruising” has to start somewhere and usually it begins on the hard (long before we reach water), I thought I’d share where we are now and what we’re dealing with.

Dayenu has been covered tightly for over 2 years since we got her, stripped and rebuilt/refinished all the teak (We LOVE teak! LOL!), and did our first shake down at the lake (I forgot about a lot of the items/equipment that we already had! It was almost like Christmas!). I was also surprised to see just how much work we put into her when we first got her.

We had covered her with a HD canvas tarp after our last time out, but there was no way to gain access. With the rain, winds and snow we get up here in Oregon, I wanted to create a protected “tent”, so that we could go up and still do some work over the winter. We already had a MAJOR storm come through the PNW a couple of weeks ago and our structure held fast! 
=D
I crimped the bottom of the vertical pipes (1”), so that they’d stay put when I poured the 60lbs of concrete into each bucket. My studio is behind the forward facing windows and my shop extends behind on the port side. There’s a door to the studio and a double door (breezeway) behind that that allows us to move items between the shop and the boat.

One of the things I want to do is re-build the galley, extending part of it towards the bow (shortening part of the port side seating), adding a fold down counter top extension there, and also extend the counter top across the companion way bulkhead to serve double duty as the first step down into the cabin and support a cutting board/additional counter space. I’ll do this by starting with outlining the refrigerator/freezer compartment along with about 5” of insulation and creating cardboard patterns/templates to see how everything fits (Sink and stove), as well as how it works ergonomically while standing at the galley, trying to gain access to the port side seating and gaining access to the cabin through the companionway. This will be probably be done after I get the Engel components (Although I seem to remember saving drawings of those components), and before I tear anything out.

Just thought I’d share part of our plans… 

I probably should start a new thread to share our refit journey? Any ideas as to what forum I should post this kind of thread? I’m sure this will be a teaching kind of thread as I’ll be photo-documenting everything as I do with my professional prototype work for clients.

Thanks again to everyone! (Still so much more to research! It’s “what I do”! LOL!)
Richard


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

ccrider,
Thanks for your story!

Amazing (and sad... sorry you lost your gear! When you say "lost", do you mean you left the area and someone else "retrieved" it?) =O


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

ccriders said:


> Let me echo the problem of getting an anchor out of the mud quickly. My wife plowed into a mud bank right at the narrowest and most congested point of the ship channel. I deployed the Manson anchor to kedge off the mud. About the time the boat sprang free of the mud and blew out into the ship channel two ships started closing in on us. I started retrieving the anchor, but it was really stuck. So I put a bouy on the anchor and sailed off, planning to return and retrieve. By the time I got back the anchor was gone.
> It was a Manson 25 pound with 20 ft of 1/4 high test chain and 1/2 inch nylon. I sail a Pearson 28 with 5800 lbs. displacement.
> I was amazed how imbedded the anchor had become even using it as a kedge.
> FWIW.
> John


Yet another reason for having a second anchor aboard.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I started this thread elsewhere on SailNet. It shows my anchor setup; http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/100243-ground-tackle-oday-35-a.html

You may, or may not, find inspiration here.


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you for your VERY informative link to your post!

GREAT idea! I've always used a trip line but LOVE your design for yours! Your set up keeps it out of the way AND off the top of the water to avoid others running over it or having to deal with how much line to use!!!

WONDERFUL!

THANK YOU!!!
Richard

I need to get back to work! REALLY! LOL!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> Mantus makes a chain hook that could be used to connect a snubber....


I have one and it's absolutely horrible. I have 1/2" chain and it weighs a ton. More importantly, by far, when retrieving the chain, it comes up sideways and will not come through the bow roller. The front of my bow roller is not reachable from the deck, so I've actually had to dinghy around to remove it.

If I didn't buy it over the last winter and felt like it was too late to return, I would send it back in a heartbeat.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Minne... he is hand bombing his anchor


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> Minne... he is hand bombing his anchor


Roger that. I just hate the Mantus chain hook and felt the need to share.


----------



## sesmith (Jan 24, 2013)

I think you're right in choosing the 25 lb. We have a 25 lb Mantus on our boat (Seaward 25) on 25' of 1/4" chain and about 150' of 1/2" nylon rode. Works great for us. Getting the 35 lb Mantus out of the bottom would be a challenge


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

SV Dayenu said:


> ccrider,
> Thanks for your story!
> 
> Amazing (and sad... sorry you lost your gear! When you say "lost", do you mean you left the area and someone else "retrieved" it?) =O


While there were two shallow draft fishing boats in the area, I can't say for sure if one of them took it, or if I failed to properly secure the bouy to the anchor, or if someone else saw the abandoned bouy. Given the wind direction I had to sail quite some distance, more than an hour, much of the time with a dredge island blocking my view to get back around to the anchor. Alas, anchors do get lost.


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for all the posts!

Here's where we're at:

25# Mantus (Definite!)
Going up to Portland after Christmas to visit some used marine stores and will trace the Mantus onto cardboard to create a 1:1 scale mock up to design a new bowsprit, roller, deck hardware location etc.)

Pretty certain we'll be using 50' of1/4" HT chain.

Going with 1/2" 3-strand nylon (150' or more)

The only time I see the need for a snubber/chain hook, is if we're anchoring in REALLY shallow water. (Need to calculate scope possibilities.)

We also have a genuine 7.5kg Bruce and A FX7 Fortress. I'll be upgrading chain and rode (don't think there's much on those two), for both of them which will give us the Mantus and Bruce on the bowsprit and the Fortress on the stern. (I wish the Bruce and Fortress were one size larger, but that's what we have for now.)

I'm working on so many other systems/features for our boat, so I'm pretty overloaded (especially with prototype work waiting for me in the shop LOL!)

Besides our anchoring system, new "stuff" projects will include: re-building the galley with a fridge/freezer build, solar system with stern arch, New batteries, dodger, Bimini with full enclosure, bringing lines aft to the cockpit with 2 cabin top winches/clutches etc.. (I'm afraid to go look at the list! LOL!)

OK... back to work.

Once our boat work really begins, I'll start a thread sharing our work (with lots of photos! LOL!).

Thanks again!
Richard


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

SV Dayenu said:


> ...Going up to Portland after Christmas to visit some used marine stores and will trace the Mantus onto cardboard to create a 1:1 scale mock up to design a new bowsprit, roller, deck hardware location etc...


No need to do that. Just print a template off their website. You'll need to tape together some pages, but no need to trace anything:

http://www.mantusanchors.com/anchor-templates/


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Take Five:
THANK YOU!

I thought I had been everywhere on their website! How did I miss that one!?!

Really brilliant of them to provide the templates on line!

Printing as I type!

Thank you again! This will save a LOT of time!

Richard


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Be very careful not to set your print setting to "reduce to fit" or anything else that could scale the picture size. After you tape it together, you should measure to make sure dimensions match up with the quoted dimensions. If there's a difference, it's probably a problem with your print driver.

I should add that we've been generally happy with our Mantus anchor (35 lb for 34' 12,000 lb boat). I've only used it a few times, and never in heavy wind, but last time we used it was a tricky sloped bottom known for poor holding. Another guy with a Rocna Vulcan anchor dragged a couple hundred yards toward us while we held. That's not necessarily an indictment of Rocna, sicne I think he may have had insufficient scope.


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Ha! Still waiting to print! File turned out to be 28MB! I set everything to 100% and made sure not to "shrink to fit". I also noted the dimensions from the Mantus website to cross-check actual print out. I may have to go to Kinkos with a USB drive to print on their machines. My computer/printer combo doesn't seem to like large sized files... 

I often go through this with my prototype work and bring a caliper and calculator to find %'s on a "first print" to get a final print out to the correct 1:1 scale...

Thanks for your report on your Mantus! In all the research I've done I've heard nothing but good reviews and never about one failing...

Looking over the measurements, the 25# "seems" to be smaller than I was anticipating... Won't know for sure until I get a 1:1 print out and paste the sheets together. I'm letting the computer continue to "work on" getting this to print out... If it doesn't in a few hours (rolling eyes), I'll take a thumb drive over to Kinkos.

Thanks!
Richard


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd strongly suggest you upgrade your chain to 5/16". The strength when new isn't the issue, it's how fast the strength drops as it rusts. With 1/4" you'll have to be very scrupulous about monitoring and preventing rust. Of course, that's always a good idea but with 5/16" you can tolerate a lot more corrosion before you have to scrap at least part of the chain.


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks IStream!

I think I've shared before that my "decisions" are always open for editing (With the exception of the Mantus 25#), LOL!

One of those ("kind of decided") items, was choosing between 1/4" and 5/16" chain... Not only for the reasons you described in your post (I hadn't really considered that aspect much...Thanks!), but I believe that the added weight of the 5/16" chain (although making it more difficult to raise by hand), will add to the holding power of the anchor by helping to keep the pull more horizontal.

I'll do a comparison of weight per ft of the two sizes.

Any thoughts on the use of proof vs HT? I understand (I think", that the HT will be lighter, but I believe the HT will cost more). I keep bringing up cost, because I have two other anchors (7.5kg genuine Bruce and an Fortress FX-7), that I'll carry on board and I want to upgrade their tackle as well...

Thanks again!



Richard


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

SV Dayenu said:


> Thanks IStream!
> 
> I think I've shared before that my "decisions" are always open for editing (With the exception of the Mantus 25#), LOL!
> 
> ...


I'd go hi-test (G4) for the same reason I'd up-size to 5/16": you can suffer some corrosion without risking breakage as fast. 5/16" chain weighs about 1lb per foot while 1/4" will weigh about 3/4lb per foot. If you anchor in 30' of water or so, you'll have to haul about 6 lbs extra per pull with the thicker stuff.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

SV Dayenu said:


> Thanks IStream!
> 
> I think I've shared before that my "decisions" are always open for editing (With the exception of the Mantus 25#), LOL!
> 
> ...


You may be overthinking your anchor chain strategy. Check the Fortress site, which has a selection guide (Determining What Size Anchor You Need - The World?s Best Anchors!) that recommends a minimum of 6' of chain for every 25' of water depth.

I have 6-8' of chain on the FX-7 I have used for 25 yrs on my 4000# power boat and never had a problem. My 13000# sailboat has a 35# primary anchor with 30' of chain and a storm anchor with 12' of chain. I rarely have anchored in water more than 20' deep in 45 years of boating coastwise from Florida to Maine.

IMHO, you are adding unnecessary weight with no appreciable added benefit. You might do better to trade off less chain for a heavier anchor.


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I decided to go with the 5/16" chain for many reasons including your input regarding corrosion and degrading strength. (BTW: The 1/4" only weighs about 1/4lb less/ft than the 5/16" and most of that will come up "solo", before the weight of the anchor is included as we come up onto the anchor.)

I compared 5/16" proof and G-4 chain at Defender last night:

Proof: 1.12lbs/ft $3.19/ft
G-4: 1.04lbs/ft $3.29/ft

G-4= More strength, a "little" lighter than the Proof and not that much more expensive than the Proof. =D

I looked at the Fortress site (I wished they included "suggested" nominal vessel weights along with their "suggested" boat length in their choice guides). They suggest a "Minimum" of 6' chain per 25 ft... 

Never liked "minimum" when it comes to safety. (As and ex-firefighter, I've seen too many simple mistakes that turned into tragedies, (Helicopter rescue), and those images have (unfortunately), stuck with me to this day.) 30' to 50' of 5/16" chain will provide more anchoring options and a LOT more security/peace of mind. (We'll get stronger as we set and pull and/or, I'll come up with a manual windlass. LOL!

Our primary (25# Mantus), is already oversized and will be on the bow along side our 7.5kg Bruce. The FX7 Fortress will be on the stern ("just in case"). 

Some of the main reasons for choosing the Mantus as our primary, were: Wider range of bottom conditions, ability to reset (when turned), in a LOT less distance, and... I'd rather set our "storm anchor" before any "surprise", over night weather changes. We can still choose to deploy the lighter Bruce (maybe with a little less chain), if we're in some of the more protected anchorages, especially along the ICW. The Mantus also turned out to be one of the least expensive among this style of anchor with great reviews.

Our boat weighs 5,500# (dry) and will probably top 7,000" fully loaded for extended (2 week plus) cruising. (We're not concerned about decreased sailing performance with the extra weight!) We'll also be cruising the San Juan islands and the Sea of Cortez. I will "feel" much less stress while sleeping using 30' to 50' length of chain. 

Thanks again!


----------



## IStream (Dec 15, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------

